
Neal Stephenson's new novel – part tech, part fantasy – dazzles - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/14/books/review/fall-or-dodge-in-hell-neal-stephenson.html
======
Fjolsvith
"Somewhere in this 900-page book is a 600-page book. One that has the same
story, but weighs less. Without those 300 pages, though, it wouldn’t be Neal
Stephenson. It’s not possible to separate the essential from the decorative.
Nor would we want that, even if it were were. Not only do his fans not mind
the extra — it’s what we came for."

First book of his I ever read was _Snow Crash_ , and I was hooked in the
initial few pages with his description of the "Deliverator".

------
joshstrange
I’m about 1/3rd of the way through this book and it’s very good so far. I
won’t read this article because I like to be surprised and hate spoilers but I
think the book would be a great read for the HN crowd.

~~~
bookofjoe
I posted this and like you didn't read the review because just after I posted
it I ordered it from Amazon so I can start reading it tomorrow. Great minds (u
+ me: Stephenson's in another dimension) think alike.

